# Game 23: Wolves (3-19) @ Heat (6-17)



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*December 17, 2007
6:30 PM CDT
AmericanAirlines Arena
Miami, Florida*

*MIN: (3-19), Home (2-9) Road (1-10)
MIA: (6-17), Home (2-8) Road (4-9)*

*Probable Starters*

*Minnesota Timberwolves*








*Brewer F, Smith F, Jefferson C, Jaric G, Telfair G*

*Miami Heat*








*Wright F, Haslem F, O'Neal C, Wade G, Williams G*


*Minnesota*
*Points Per Game*
Jefferson 20.1
McCants 13.9
Smith 11.6

*Rebounds Per Game*
Jefferson 11.5
Smith 4.8
Brewer 4.6

*Assists Per Game*
Telfair 5.4
Jaric 4.5
McCants 1.9

*Miami*
*Points Per Game*
Wade 22.6
Davis 15.3
O'Neal 14.3

*Rebounds Per Game*
Haslem 8.9
O'Neal 7.7
Wright 5.1

*Assists Per Game*
Wade 6.6
Williams 5.5
Davis 2.4​
*Next Wolves Game:* Wednesday, December 19th vs. Golden State Warriors


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Odds are always that Wade is going to hit about 30 points tonight, i think Shaq may have a big game too with no real center to stop him.

Best bet is to get it inside to Smith and Jefferson early, try to get Shaq into foul trouble.
Mccants and Brewer will need to bring their A game to slow down Wade.

but the heat havnt been playing overly well so this is a winnable game.

91-86 wolves win........... maybe


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

finally starting our best lineup, thankfully. mccants needs to earn that starting spot.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Only 10 minutes has gone in and they already have 8 fouls.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

McCants 2 straight 3 pointers


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

End 1st. 27-23, Miami.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Mccants is shooting well so far

8-1 foul count


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Sweet.... the bosses just left so i can start watching... stupid box scores lol


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Big Al 15/16


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Telfair and Mccants 13 a piece


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Shuffling back and forth to the box score and Monday Night Football.

17/18 for Jefferson. Crazy.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Anyone noticing that every time Craig Smith has a monster game last time and next game, it is like he was almost nonexistent.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Brewer is getting the typical Superstar to Rookie fouls while defending wade


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't know what has gotten into Brewer.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Jefferson is gonna have a 20/20 game!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Looks like so.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Things are starting to pull away from us...


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

McCants started hot but he's sucking right now...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

4th quarter collapse... as per usual


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

That is why I said earlier I have no absolute faith in McCants. Meh!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

You guys spoke too soon, here we come!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Game? Maybe too soon. McCants? I still have no belief, give me some games and we'll see.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Make it 3-20.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

same old


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

At least Big Al now has 22/20



Show's over.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I hate these close losses


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

We need to go ahead and trade McCants. He's Jarvis Hayes redux. He'd stink on a team where he actually had to compete for playing time. But his stats are inflated right now, perfect trade bait IMO.


----------

